# Hypo Cherry Vs RF Leg Spurs... Madkins Check it out



## N2TORTS (Jul 17, 2013)

Hypo Leg Spur Comparison â€¦â€¦.

Mark â€¦.do you remember this ? 
ï¿¼	Madkins007
Moderator
RE: Junior Hypo CherryHeads .... 
â€œI may be missing it, but I also don't see the 'elbow spur' enlarged scale typical of red-footeds from Brazil (cherry-heads). I know many red-footeds from that region do not show the classic 'cherry red' colors, I thought the spur was a common element."


*******************************************
Although you also did mention about recessive traits that vanish with crosses - I had chance to take some pictures....
First 3 pictures are of Hypo RF's I have hatched with the remaining pictures of the Hypo Cherries. I actually DO see a difference in the leg spur size.....also head shape different (another feature I think a way to differentiate the species ....I notice this with all the other animals within the herds , not just the Hypos') The animals here I tried to match in size as well and all around 6". Just thought I would share some comparison shots.

First here are the Redfoots.....













***Now The Cherries


----------

